# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Huidveroudering - Artikel

## Agnes574

De huid slachtoffer van onze biologische klok!
Niemand ontsnapt aan de veroudering, een universeel proces dat bepaald wordt door onze biologische klok en waarvan de eerste tekens verschijnen vanaf de leeftijd van dertig jaar. De strijd tegen de tijd is nochtans niet bij voorbaat verloren! 


De oorzaken van de veroudering 

Naast een aantal externe factoren (ultraviolette stralen, dehydratie, vervuiling, stress, slaaptekort, sigaretten, alcohol, voeding), zijn ook de leeftijd en de hormonale veranderingen belangrijke oorzaken van de veroudering van de huid. Zelfs voor de menopauze, vertragen sommige lichaamsfuncties die op hun beurt leiden tot een verminderde stevigheid van de huid en een verlies van water, vitaminen en oligo-elementen in de huidcellen. Met de hormonale verandering, leidt het tekort aan oestrogenen dikwijls tot een uitdroging van de weefsels en een verslapping van de huid. De veroudering van de huid is een complex proces waarbij verschillende gebeurtenissen in verband met de huidcellen (sterfte, mutaties en degeneratie) en de diepe huidlagen (verdikking en vervorming van de diepe lagen en in het bijzonder van de zone die het collageen bevat) een rol spelen. Daar komt de myo-veroudering nog bij: door de herhaaldelijke bewegingen van de gezichtsspieren, ontstaan de eerste rimpels. Om de huid te voeden en om haar tekortkomingen en onvolmaaktheden te compenseren vóór de eerste tekens van veroudering zichtbaar worden, raden dermatologen aan een specifieke en dagelijkse hygiëne in acht te nemen. 


Rimpels voor elke mimiek 

Na een samentrekking van de onderhuidse spieren van een jong gezicht, plooit de huid zich, maar zij is elastisch genoeg om daarna opnieuw glad aan te voelen. Wanneer men ouder wordt, zorgt de verminderde elasticiteit ervoor dat de huid niet meer volledig glad wordt: de sporen die achtergelaten worden door de samentrekking van de huidspieren blijven zichtbaar en vormen zogenaamde uitdrukkingsrimpels. Een overzicht:
De horizontale rimpels van het voorhoofd komen dikwijls voor bij intellectuelen en mensen die zich dikwijls concentreren.
De rimpels tussen de wenkbrauwen  de leeuwenrimpels  vormen dikwijls een V. Deze rimpels bezorgen de mensen die ze hebben een streng uiterlijk.
De neus-lippenplooi, de rimpel tussen neusvleugel en mondhoek, geeft de indruk dat de wang inzakt.
De kraaienpootjes zijn de eerste zichtbare rimpels. Zij vertrekken vanuit de buitenste ooghoeken, zijn aanvankelijk weinig zichtbaar, maar worden mettertijd opvallender en dieper. 
De rimpels rond de mond: onophoudelijk trekt de mond samen om daarna te ontspannen. Wij spreken, eten, glimlachen en dat veroorzaakt evenwijdige rimpeltjes vanuit de mond.


Beter voorzien dan 

Hormonale redenen, vervuiling, wind, zon hebben een impact op een belangrijk bestanddeel van de huid: het collageen, een eiwit dat vezels vormt in de huid. Het zijn die vezels die de huid soepel en stevig moeten houden. Naarmate wij ouder worden, bevat onze huid steeds minder collageen zodat zij minder en minder bestand is tegen alle krachten die het op haar gemunt hebben. Dat kunnen spiersamentrekkingen zijn of gewoon de zwaartekracht De weefsels verzwakken geleidelijk en ondertussen ontstaan de rimpels. Om te strijden tegen al deze vormen van veroudering, raden de specialisten vanaf de leeftijd van 25 jaar het gebruik van anti-age verzorgingsproducten aan. 
Beter voorzien inderdaad!


(bron: e-gezondheid.be 12/02/2008 
Valériane Munoz, gezondheidsjournaliste)

----------


## sietske763

heb vandaag calcium creme gekocht is voor 60 jr en ouder, nou als dit niet helpt weet ik het ook niet meer.
ik houd jullie op de hoogte.

----------


## christel1

Oei, dan had ik al lang moeten beginnen met smeren.... zal ook maar om zoiets gaan zoals Sietske..... maar er zijn veel producten waar ik niet tegen kan, krijg ik zo'n trekkerig gevoel in mijn gezicht. Zoals Oil of Olaz, een heel bekend product maar niks voor mij. Ook Dove producten geven me zo'n raar gevoel, ik kan met die shampoo ook mijn haar niet wassen of ik krab me te pletter en echt veel geld kan ik daar nu ook niet aan geven....

----------


## sietske763

@christel,
heb zowat alle cremes wel gehad ook uit apotheek.
deze is van etos eigen merk en schijnt hetzelfde te werken als die reclame produkten met calcium, dit scheelt natuurlijk enorm veel geld, heb nu maar 4 euro betaald, die van de reclame was 21 euro!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi meiden...och leuk een praatje over creme's...ha,ha,...ik ben er dol op en heb zeer veel gesmeerd in mijn leven  :Stick Out Tongue:  en op jonge leeftijd deed ik van alles voor mijn huid....ik gebruik "altijd" een oogcreme dit is lekker en beter, nu ik ouder ben geworden ( help) helpt de zwaartekracht mij ook om rimpels te krijgen en het gezicht wordt gewoon ouder..ik heb wel eens aan de specialist gevraagd van de pijnbestrijding wat hij vond van Botox...hij was er geen voorstander van en zei: je weet niet wat het over 20 jaar in èn met je huid doet....tja daar zit wat in natuurlijk, maar ik was ijdel, nu is dat minder geworden...ik smeer mijn huid goed in, en daarmee basta!

ik gebruikte toen ik nog werkte veel van Christiaan Dior....top....zalig maar peperduur... :Big Grin: . nu gebruik ik van de "ALDI" de dag en nachtcreme...van Biocura en de deksel is groen dit is voor de oudere huid en smeert goed in en blijft niet als een vettig laagje op je gezicht zitten...de blauwe dop is voor de nacht....ik had een artikeltje gelezen in de krant en na onderzoek in Duitsland bleek dat de creme van de Aldi er zeer positief uit kwam...daarna ben ik het gaan gebruiken en het bevalt mij goed!! een aanrader voor dat geld....nog geen €4,-
`
De creme's van Vichy ( apotheek verkoopt ze) vindt ik heel goed, maar daar zit wel een prijskaartje aan...ik meen vanaf € 20,- .als ik een enkele keer zo'n pot koop ervaar ik dit als een luxe....aangezien ik goed op de euri's let, koop ik dus de goedkopere....

smeer ze lady's en jullie bedankt voor jullie tips....doegieeeeeeeee
Liefs Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ja ja dit is echt vrouwenpraat,
heb nog wat gekocht wat ook helpt,
een rimpelvuller van etos eigen merk(met veel collageen)maakt direct rimpels minder zichtbaar, kostte 10 euro

@elisa, heb vroeger ook wel de aldi cremes gekocht, ik kon er niets van merken maar ws is dit per persoon verschillend.
maar echt waar; de etos eigen merk produkten voelen als vichy!
nog andere tips??

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Ik geloof ook idd dat alles verschillend is voor iedere persoon, omdat onze huid òòk anders is! datzelfde is voor medicijnen...de èèn zweert erbij en een ander heeft er baat bij, maar ik vindt het altijd boeiend wat anderen te vertellen èn beleefd hebben! Etos eigen merk ( rimpelvuller) klinkt goed ik zal er eens na kijken in de winkel.....mààr dat Etos voelt als Vichy? ha,ha  :Big Grin:  klinkt super, ik moet dat maar eens proberen over een tijdje, als de creme's op zijn....af en toe moeten we van merk wisselen volgens de dermatoloog want anders went de huid eraan.... :Wink:  moet je de rimpelvuller extra gebruiken onder je dagcreme? ik ga het van je horen....het is tevens leuk om andere produkten te proberen/gebruiken ik was al van plan om binnenkort eens iets anders te kopen misschien zijn de Etos produkten wat voor mij.....ik laat het je nog weten...doeiiii

Groetjesssssssssssss  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

tegenwoordig doe ik het zo;
1 milk en tonic om te reinigen(etos merk)
2calcium oogcreme en lippen(tussen neus en lippen) etos merk
3 rimpel vuller(etos)
4 calcium dagcreme (etos)
5 concealer om de ogen zodat wallen bijna niet meer opvallen(etos)die is echt perfect, donkere kringen zijn direct weg (etos)

en s,avonds herhaal ik deze procedure
alleen dan een nachtversie van de calcium creme

je ziet wel hoe druk ik hiermee ben....................pfffffffffffffffff
ik vind mezelf wel opknappen alleen jammer genoeg ben ik geloof ik de enige.....
iig zou ik achteruit gaan als ik er nix op smeer

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke Sietske: haha leuk verteld, gewoon blijven smeren meid, dat voelt lekker voor je huid! ik gebruik de milk/tonic van de Hema....voelt prima en lekker goedkoop.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

ja het kost wel enige tijd om te smeren en om het eraf te halen....mààr je doet het voor een goed doel, namelijk JEZELF  :Big Grin:  een verzorgd koppie ziet er fijner/stralender uit dan een droog koppie zonder creme...het is wel zo dat we namate we ouder worden ons gezicht ook wat veranderd...soms wordt een huid droger en moeten we het ietsjes anders behandelen...hydrateren is belangrijk heb ik geleerd, vocht toevoegen...soms koop ik wel eens een een produkt die je eerst moet opsmeren, en daarna de dagcreme er over heen...hèèrlijk, na enige tijd wordt je huid dan wat zachter en is er weer meer vocht toegediend....

zeg Sietske: wel fijn dat jij het ziet, haha  :Wink:  mannen kijken er misschien amper naar, maar aangezien we ons leven lang met dat koppie moeten rondlopen is smeren belangrijk vindt ik!!!! toedelidoki....was leuk hier....bedankt voor je toelichting! byee

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo, het is al weer enige tijd geleden dat we het hadden over creme's....

Sietske: ik ben gaan kijken bij de Etos naar het eigen merk met calcium erin....het kost meen ik €11,- geen wereldbedrag natuurlijk, een goede prijs....

nou kwam ik laatst toch weer "vernieuwe" creme tegen bij de Aldi en wat denk je?....ze hebben het aangepast dus ga ik nu voor deze optie van hun....het is een pot met een lichtrose deksel..Biocura beauty revital Dagcreme, de nacht is met een donkerrose deksel...er zit in:  :Big Grin:  Calciumcomplex, beschermingsfactor 6, en Co-Enzym Q10 voor de rijpere huid....ik heb het onlangs gekocht en geprobeerd....ik vindt het zalig, het past goed bij mijn huid....dit wilde ik toch even zeggen  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar er zijn veel creme's goed en het is leuk als iedereen wat anders heeft te melden, dan kun je kiezen wat bij je past! en het ligt er aan wat je aan geld wilt betalen....deze pot kost nog geen €4,- hoe kan het allemaal...ik ben er blij mee....prettig weekend, en tot de volgende keer....

Groeten van Elisa en smeer ze allemaal.... :Embarrassment:  dan blijft onze huid soepel....hihi  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

ik was zoooooooooooooooo zat van al dat tutten, heb in marokko nog veel argaan olie gekocht, er komt vanzelf weer een smeer manie.
TIP, gekregen van zusje, een nat doekje goed warm laten worden in magnetron(net zoals die doekjes van de chinees en schoonheidsspec.)
dat op gezicht houden zodat de porieen open gaan staan(??)en daarna creme erop....creme wordt veel beter in de huid opgenomen!!
je voelt echt het verschil

----------


## Agnes574

> Hallo, het is al weer enige tijd geleden dat we het hadden over creme's....
> 
> Sietske: ik ben gaan kijken bij de Etos naar het eigen merk met calcium erin....het kost meen ik 11,- geen wereldbedrag natuurlijk, een goede prijs....
> 
> nou kwam ik laatst toch weer "vernieuwe" creme tegen bij de Aldi en wat denk je?....ze hebben het aangepast dus ga ik nu voor deze optie van hun....het is een pot met een lichtrose deksel..Biocura beauty revital Dagcreme, de nacht is met een donkerrose deksel...er zit in:  Calciumcomplex, beschermingsfactor 6, en Co-Enzym Q10 voor de rijpere huid....ik heb het onlangs gekocht en geprobeerd....ik vindt het zalig, het past goed bij mijn huid....dit wilde ik toch even zeggen  maar er zijn veel creme's goed en het is leuk als iedereen wat anders heeft te melden, dan kun je kiezen wat bij je past! en het ligt er aan wat je aan geld wilt betalen....deze pot kost nog geen 4,- hoe kan het allemaal...ik ben er blij mee....prettig weekend, en tot de volgende keer....
> 
> Groeten van Elisa en smeer ze allemaal.... dan blijft onze huid soepel....hihi


*Het is algemeen bekend (ook door testen van Test-Aankoop uitgewezen) dat de dag- en nachtcréme van de Aldi zéér goed zijn!!
*

----------


## Elisabeth9

Agnes: dank je wel voor je reactie  :Big Grin:  extra fijn om te horen...

Siestke: Argaan olie gekocht? ik ken het niet maar jou kennende ( hum hum) als ik dat zo mag zeggen.... :Stick Out Tongue:  heb je dat goed bekeken...blijft boeiend, spullen uit een ander land...geniet ervan...wat je zus zegt zegt dat klopt!!! zalig hè?  :Embarrassment: 

och ja, ik had het met mijn jongste zusje over die creme's....zij zei dat ze heel blij is met de creme van Nivea ( hè leuk) omdat zij niet overal tegen kan....ik ben zeker benieuwd naar de creme die jij smeert, maar dan moet ik soms weer keuze's maken en dan kies je voor goedkoop...hond moet naar de trimster donderdag, hondenvoer is bijna op van Eukanuba...kassa........ :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

@ elisa,
argaanolie wordt wel de ""parel van marokko"" genoemd....
moet je maar ff op googelen, alleen is het via internet natuurlijk veel duurder,
wij zijn 3x daar op vak. geweest en dan ga ik inslaan, heb nu iets van 10 flesjes meegenomen, er zit veel vit. E in, ik roer dan een potje van de etos door de olie en vooraf een warm doekje>olie is snel opgenomen in huid.
en omdat vit E goed is voor de huid neem ik ook 400mg vit E oraal en ook Q10 caps.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Nou dat klinkt veelbelovend....Prinsheerlijk zou ik zeggen....dus gèèn Botox maar Argaanolie....bedankt voor je leuke verhaaltje...
Liefssssssss  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

@elisa,
ben weer helemaal druk met smeren enz.
heb mn dermawand weer uit de kast gepakt(apparaatje dat stroomstootjes geeft en daardoor O2 stimuleert) en heb ook de rimpelvulling ontdekt.....t lijkt niet geloofwaardig maar echt waar....het vult je rimpels wat op, het werkt alleen tijdelijk, dus iedere morgen opnieuw aanbrengen
ook van etos merk dus niet zo duur.

----------


## dotito

Wat ook heel goed is zijn de groene klei maskers ook niet duur en is best eigenlijk goed voor alles.
Moet zeggen dat het wel een heel gedoe is voor op je gezicht te smeren, maar dat moet je er maar bij nemen.
Ik doe het meestal in de douche aan, zo kan je het na een tijdje dadelijk afspoelen.
De klei kan je bij de drogist of bij de marokaanse winkeltjes halen.

Do  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ben Q10 en vit E erbij gaan slikken,
als het in cremes goed is zal het van binnen uit ook wel goed zijn denk ik maar
en Q10 is ook nog eens erg goed voor je tandvlees!
hahahaa lijkt wel reclame!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dodito: Klinkt goed die groene kleimaskers...wordt waarschijnlijk hard misschien? of juist niet...lang geleden deed ik veel meer aan verzorging voor mijn gezicht dan tegenwoordig....bedankt Do.. :Embarrassment: 

Sietske: je slikt er weer wat bij?....haha, handig die Q10 voor je tandvlees, dat is mooi meegenomen.... :Stick Out Tongue:  

Ik ben laatst naar de schoonheidsspecialiste gegaan bij een particulier aan huis....het was zaligggggggggggg basisbehandeling plus massage gezicht, plus epileren wenkbrauwen en harsen bovenlip.....crimineel dat doet zeer. :Big Grin: ..auuuuu ik had nog dagen het gevoel dat het helemaal dood aanvoelt....akelig maar oke dat moet dan maar...ik zal er voortaan wat vaker heengaan, ik was al jaren niet meer geweest, het voelde als pure verwennerij, ik was er zeer content mee! doegie.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

@elisa, heb nog wel een kortingsbon van 10 euro voor je
ook bij een particulier die heel goed is..
heb je je liezen wel eens laten harsen....(in de zomer voor de bikini lijn)dat is veel en veel erger dan je bovenlip, maar dat snap je denk ik wel.............doe dat 1x per jaar..
en oksels harsen is ook niet echt prettig.
die Q10 werkt echt harstikke goed(wel erg prijzig)mijn tandvlees was afgeschreven door tandarts en wist niet wat ie zag na een paar maanden Q10 slikken.
ik ben er van overtuigd dat schoonheid van binnen uit komt grotendeels......ooit ergens ook gelezen na gedegen onderzoek ,dus vit E is goed in cremes maar beter nog als je het van binnenuit doet dus extra vit E en hetzelfde verhaal met Q10

----------


## christel1

ha ha, ben ik blij dat ik blond ben... nergens haar te veel, geen haar op mijn benen al maar bermudahoekje die scheer ik bij en oksels worden ook geschoren, waxen lijkt me veel te pijnlijk.... 
ah en die balsem van mijn zoon en schoonzoon daar zit wel degelijk Q10 in....

----------


## sietske763

in mijn cremes zit Q10 en vit E in

----------


## Elisabeth9

Harsen doe ik niet meer Sietske....aangezien ik nu PD heb als ziekte verergerd alles mèèr met pijn...bv als ik een wondje heb dan wil het niet gauw dicht..lijkt mij òòk voor mensen met bloedverdunners...als ik verbrand voelt het tig keer erger aan, ook de zon voelt warmer en de kou kouder en ga zo maar door....ik heb een ladyshave en anders koop ik wel creme voor de liesen...Harsen is mooi en gaat sneller in zijn werk...leuk dat je dat doet Sietske  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( dapper hoor) brrr..maar "ik" doe dat soort dingen niet meer, daarom is mijn bovenlip ook zo gevoelig als ze dat harsen....ik had er dagen last van, dus daar laat ik het maar bij....ging laatst de Kroon zetten....mijn hemel wat een napijn dagenlang 10 a 12 dagen...nu kauw ik heel voorzichtig op die kant....

Heerlijk als je blond bent, èèn van de 7 schoonheden...ik ben een donker meissie...haha  :Stick Out Tongue: 

wel fijn Sietske dat die Q10 goed werkt voor je tandvlees...gaaf....en een fijn huidje krijg je ook ervan plus die vit E en de rest van al die troep die we allemaal zo lekker vinden...wel af en toe van creme veranderen heb ik gehoord van een dermatoloog, anders went je huid eraan...

fijn weekend meiden.....èn man als die dit leest... :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

wat het beste voor mn gezichtshuid is, buiten smeren en supplementen slikken...........gewoon 5 kg te zwaar zijn.
ben al 30 jaar aan t lijnen wat nu niet meer lukt en ben nu 5 kg te zwaar en nu heb ik geen rimpelvuller meer nodig!!
ik kies voor een leuker, jonger hoofd dan minder vet op buik en benen.
DUS ik stop met afvallen en dat na 30 jaar lijnen, ik ben er helemaal klaar mee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Gelijk heb je Siets!!
Xx Ag

----------


## maria1954

dames......ik heb ook zowat alles gehad,bij mij moet het heerlijk aanvoelen,lekker smoot geurtje dan ben ik tevreden....ja..en waar vind je dat?dat bedoel ik...allemaal zo neutraal wie heeft er wel een lekker cremke die en goed aanvoelt dat je je echt verzorgd voelt,en dan ook nog is een lekker geurtje aan zit?laat me maar wet.....thnxs lady,s Maria

----------


## sietske763

drink sinds een paar maanden dus de vaak geadviseerde ruim 2 liter water per dag.
echt waar ............het helpt!!!! teint oogt veel frisser.

----------


## dotito

@Inderdaad Sietske, dat helpt zeer goed trouwens. Door heel veel water te drinken, nu ook niet overdrijven hé word u lichaam van binnenuit gereinigd en zo kunnen alle giftige afvalstoffen naar buiten komen. Mensen smeren en smeren maar, maar ze zouden is eerst beter hun lichaam in zijn totaliteit zuiveren.

@maria,

Als je goede dagcreme wilt met een lekker geurtje Belle de jour van Kenzoki zalig..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Goed zo 2 liter water....alleen je moet wel vaak toiletteren  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar je huid voelt heerlijk aan....ik drink òòk graag water... :Big Grin:  

Dodito: Je verwoord het goed Dodito...merci....het is waar!!!  :Embarrassment: 

Maria1954:  :Wink:  het ligt eraan hoeveel geld je eraan wilt besteden voor die creme!!...ènnnn voor wat voor een huid is het....een vrouwenhuid heeft wat anders nodig dat een mannenhuid....stond hierboven ook niets voor je? succes ermee, een creme die lekker geurt vindt ik ook zalig!!! dagggggggggg Groetjes.....

----------


## sietske763

@ do en elisah
ik vind h2o drinken afschuwelijk, anders was ik er tig jaar geleden wel mee begonnen,
iedere dag moet ik mezelf aanpakken om het te doen (gi dus niet gedaan over de gehele dag)
deed eersts groene thee, 3 liter per dag, dacht dat ik goed bezig was, nee dus.
teveel vocht en veel te veel groene thee.
en ik heb het gegoogeld, warme dranken tellen niet mee, dat neemt de bloedbaan niet op,
dus het blijft water!

@maria
ik zou kiezen voor een lekker aanvoelende huid en voor de geur kan je parfum nemen oid

----------

